# Naples SilverKing



## PureCoastal (Aug 11, 2018)

Hey boys - new to any type of forum and look forward to the shared knowledge. 

I run a 16 SilverKing, originally built for and owned by Pete Villani. World record snook on fly was caught on the bow of this boat. I had nothing to do with it, and am still looking for that elusive beast.

Just upgraded to Yamaha 90 SHO. Actually waiting out teh raiin to go for some break-in time on the water.

I have the 1999 Yamaha 90 TLRX that came off of it for sale. You all are the first to know about its availability. Runs a bit rough, #3 cylinder has slight score. Protech 4 blade. Its a beast of an engine and has been well cared for. Needs some TLC and a new owner. Hit me up if you know anyone who wants one. [email protected].


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2018)

Welcome aboard, what is the price and location of the yami?


----------



## PureCoastal (Aug 11, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Welcome aboard, what is the price and location of the yami?


Price: $2750.00
Location: Naples, FL, near downtown on Davis Blvd. 

Let me know what more I can tell you. 

Thanks!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

PureCoastal said:


> Hey boys - new to any type of forum and look forward to the shared knowledge.
> 
> I run a 16 SilverKing, originally built for and owned by Pete Villani. World record snook on fly was caught on the bow of this boat. I had nothing to do with it, and am still looking for that elusive beast.
> 
> ...


Nice Skiff! One of my all time favs!

I'm searching for that world record snook on fly! Let's go!


----------

